# Cacoy Doce Pares World Eskrima Championships - Jakarta



## stickmaster2000 (Apr 27, 2007)

The Cacoy Doce Pares World Open Eskrima Championships are to be held in Jakarta, Indonesia this coming 6th  9th September 2007.

The tournament will feature events including single stick & double stick competition, knife, kulata challenge (limited armour) and forms competition.

The Tournament is open to individuals and teams with categories for men, women and children.

Any Eskrimadors interested in attending should contact Master Glen Gardiner (www.cmaindonesia.com) who is based in Jakarta, Indonesia and is this years host country.

Full details can be found on the Cacoy Doce Pares Web Site at:

www.docepares.com


----------



## stickmaster2000 (May 24, 2007)

Addition and modification to the above information regarding the Cacoy Doce Pares World Eskrima Championships.

For information on the event please visit: http://championships2007.thecmaa.com


----------

